# First splits



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats on your success and you couldn't ask for a better mentor, although when I visited him one of his mean bees stung me.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Congrats man! Nothing like those first frames of Capped Honey. Except maybe seeing your first open mated queens laying like a champ. Enjoy. G


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

nice work frb, i'm very proud of you two.


----------

